# Coffee and beer



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

My new Sage DB sitting next to my old trusty draught machine. My drinking habits are all sorted. Life is almost complete


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow half of the day you drink coffee and the other fresh beer, that is so cool!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Ha when I saw the pic I thought it was an osmio zero lol
I think I'd prefer a stealth beer pump and pretend it's reverse osmosis water 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lol.... Beer is basically 98% water ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

AlanB1976 said:


> Lol.... Beer is basically 98% water ?


 plus 5% alc makes 103 proof. Nailed it!

Gotta get some whisky now...


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

How are you finding your new machine? What grinder have you settled on in the end?


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Getting used to it. It's lots of fun. Except I'm drinking way too much coffee and wasting a lot as well. I wish I had some guests to make them drinks. Maybe I should start a 'free coffee afternoon' to the community.

I just got the Sage smart grinder pro. It was all I could afford at the moment and, from the reviews I read, is fine to make acceptable espressos. My plan is to probably get a good hand grinder at some point soon to see what I'm missing. Then start saving for a better grinder.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

AlanB1976 said:


> Getting used to it. It's lots of fun. Except I'm drinking way too much coffee and wasting a lot as well. I wish I had some guests to make them drinks. Maybe I should start a 'free coffee afternoon' to the community.
> 
> I just got the Sage smart grinder pro. It was all I could afford at the moment and, from the reviews I read, is fine to make acceptable espressos. My plan is to probably get a good hand grinder at some point soon to see what I'm missing. Then start saving for a better grinder.


 Sounds like you're having fun learning and sampling. The grinder is fine for getting to know your machine, developing your own work flow and gives you something to research later on.

Problem is the temptation to buy scales, mats, clothes, tampers, levelling tools etc

Can recommend 200 Degree coffee subscription.


----------

